# How do you shush up a screaming tiel?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

There's certain times where my male tiel will scream. However, I am wondering if you guys have a way of sushing the screaming tiels up? I try ignoring I try saying hush up or I try telling him I hear you sometimes I'd snap or point. 

It gets to the point to where I have to take talonals after. I also tried shuting off the light to see if he'll hush up and go to sleep he still continues right after.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

When my male goes off for loud and for sure I stand right in his face at the cage and talk to him, give him lots of kissy noises and it breaks his concentration for a bit and he takes a breath. He doesn't go one for a long time, he is LOUD. I also started giving the tiels hemp seed on top of the regular seed blend and it has calmed them done considerably. I get it in bulk at the shop I use.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> When my male goes off for loud and for sure I stand right in his face at the cage and talk to him, give him lots of kissy noises and it breaks his concentration for a bit and he takes a breath. He doesn't go one for a long time, he is LOUD. I also started giving the tiels hemp seed on top of the regular seed blend and it has calmed them done considerably. I get it in bulk at the shop I use.


My tiels loud as well too Cinnamon. I think I'll try the hemp seed too. I do talk to mine when he starts up.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

As I posted in another thread before, I believe that when you get mad, and hush him he believes that you're trying to imitate the sound he's making, and that's why he continues. I might be really wrong, but the only thing that has worked for me when my tiel starts screaming is to whistle back, and after a couple of tries he'd actually start whistling instead of screaming. he'll try to imitate the prettier sound your making.
Try whistling smoothly and talking in a low voice, trying to calm him down so he knows that you understand that he wants your attention but whistling is the way to accomplish that. ( after all, whistling is better than screaming )

I also clap to them when everybody decides to go nuts and they know thats the sign that I've had it ! 

Good luck !


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm... when my Dude screams constantly.. (Which is quite often) I give him something to keep his beak occupied. Like some fresh vegies or his forraging tray! 
Or like mentioned about a series of his favorite whistles will turn him screaming into whisting...

But there is times when he just wants to be LOUD (he does a smoke alarm call for a good 10 mins at a time atleast 5 times a day ) and there is just NO stopping him when he gets into a good smoke alarm signal! And he is LOUDER than the real smoke alarm...

Oh and to top it off... Pip will join in sometimes too with her "smoke alarm" immitation .(that she learnt from Dude , since she's NEVER actually heard the real smoke alarm). So once they BOTH get going to just go to wait till they are done or leave the HOUSE !!! 

Usually them noticing you leave and hear the keys rattle and the front doors open, they start whislting instead because they want you to come back and not leave them...


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ducky has his moments...I think most male tiels will scream as part of their vocal routine, not to mention when they're frustrated or want something. Sometimes whistling works for Ducky, and sometimes I cover him and close the drapes. He only screams when he's in his cage wanting attention, so I try very hard not to reward the screaming. If he's covered and quiet for longer than 30 seconds I rush in and praise him! I would also recommend, if possible, keeping tiels out of the bedroom. The only reason I say this is from experience with Dixie, who was a screamer. The first 3 years of his life his cage was in my large bedroom, so he was out with me all the time. It wasn't a problem at the time, but I realize now that it made him way too attached to me. He wanted to be with me while I was on the computer, doing homework, in bed, getting dressed, anything. He never learned to play by himself. Ducky's cage is in our spare bedroom, but he spends a lot of time in the living room or our bedroom. But when he needs a time-out, his room is very quiet and provides that.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I've even whistled and talked to him yet sometimes he doesnt really like when I whistle to him at times even if I join him in a whistle.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to bang on my table when mine get started and it has worked (most of the time) but yesterday, Rambo got in one of his flock screaming modes and I did the table banging thing and HE DID THE TABLE BANGING NOISE RIGHT BACK @ ME...but louder.:wacko:
I had to laugh because it was hilarious.

LOL...Dude sounds like a trip, My tiel Snickers does the car alarm and he has LOW and HI...sometimes he starts the lower pitch and then he switches to the high pitch, gotta love em


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

tielmom said:


> I used to bang on my table when mine get started and it has worked (most of the time) but yesterday, Rambo got in one of his flock screaming modes and I did the table banging thing and HE DID THE TABLE BANGING NOISE RIGHT BACK @ ME...but louder.:wacko:
> I had to laugh because it was hilarious.
> 
> LOL...Dude sounds like a trip, My tiel Snickers does the car alarm and he has LOW and HI...sometimes he starts the lower pitch and then he switches to the high pitch, gotta love em


hehe well right now sketch is being a small screacher but she'll chirp and do her famouse head tilt making me laugh. I wonder if the silly bug bit her today.

Though pumpkin only screams at 10pm or midnight thats why when he screams at 10 I turn off the lights. I think what I'll do tonight if he starts up is put a cover over to see if he'll hush up then. Cause when I turned off my tv he shut up.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahaha I found the best thing ever....


Scream back really really really LOUD! 

SUCCESS !

This morning 9am ! Dude + Pip = VERY LOUD SMOKE ALARM DUO!

I stood up and went " ARGHHHHHHHH".

Then..... instant silence.
The birds just stood there staring at me with their heads tilted to the sides. The didn't know what to do...LOL.

After about a minute, Dude did a little peep sound just to see the reaction. But he got nothing so he just went down to eat. Pip got busy preening herself (because she always has to look pretty) 

Try it. Hahahahaha. Everyone will think your mad but it worked ! Scream as loud as you can back! Hahahahaha.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I have done everything.. and eventually everything becomes less of a threat and no longer works.
Meatball's smoke alarm sometimes makes me want to jump out a window. It echoes around the room and is absolutely ear piercing. I think I may invest in something like this: http://www.audimutesoundproofing.com/soundproof-bird-cages.aspx


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> I have done everything.. and eventually everything becomes less of a threat and no longer works.
> Meatball's smoke alarm sometimes makes me want to jump out a window. It echoes around the room and is absolutely ear piercing. I think I may invest in something like this: http://www.audimutesoundproofing.com/soundproof-bird-cages.aspx



Haha pumpkin uses his smoke alarm as a er*cough* alarm clock. Hehe,


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

when tsuka's too loud, i use his insecurities to my advantage. hes camera shy when hes vocal. he doesnt want pictures of him singing or talking so i pull out the camera and pretend to take pictures when hes too loud. it works for me, maybe you can find something similar


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Based on my birds, raising your voice only makes them raise THEIR voice and then you really have some noise. Freddie gets into moods where he squawks and squawks and squawks and I go talk to him and tell him he's a pretty baby and he stops. For a while. LOL It's jealousy -- he usually does it when I'm playing with the Quakers and he wants me to play with him. But they're so much bigger that they can't all be out at the same time, so he has to wait his turn and it frustrates him. 

Try just hanging out by him and talking and singing a bit. He just wants your attention. Spend a few minutes with him and give him a treat and he'll be okay for a while.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You know what I noticed today.. 
I was vacuuming up all the icky birdseed stuck behind the cage and the air purifier filter and well meatball being meatball HAD to let the world know he was there.. He was trying to COMPETE with the vacuum cleaner. He wasn't screaming in distress..he was WHISTLING as loud and as high pitched as he could.

He will make me deaf one day.. haha


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> You know what I noticed today..
> I was vacuuming up all the icky birdseed stuck behind the cage and the air purifier filter and well meatball being meatball HAD to let the world know he was there.. He was trying to COMPETE with the vacuum cleaner. He wasn't screaming in distress..he was WHISTLING as loud and as high pitched as he could.
> 
> He will make me deaf one day.. haha


Haha I dont have my tv loud at all. What finally hushed him up today was I walk over with an old throw I fold it in half put it half over so that when I go to bed I can slowly take it off cause I dont cover at night. Well, soon as I walk over he starts whistling at me then hushed up after I covered in a way of saying it's now bed time since it's almost 1 am where I lie. My budgies and other tiel doesn't scream so I don't cover them when the lights still on.

I even tried screaming and growling at him with out saying hush up but he'd peep then start up agian. lol.


----------



## norfendz (Oct 11, 2010)

when mine screams my gf absolutly hates it and starts getting angry but i actually find it hilarious lol but i normally talk to him and he calms down


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have not herd a cockatiel scream so if there is any videos going


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

When Kikou gets into a screaming fit and won't stop carrying on, if it's a nice day outside I'll put her cage on my balcony. She soon realises that the traffic noise is way louder than her and she's so distracted by these big things zooming past after 15mins she doesn't scream anymore. Also when she does scream on the balcony the sound bounces off the building opposite us and so she gets the impression that the building is screaming at her LOL. Soon puts her in her place! Then she starts peeping to come back inside because all these huge things outside can do it bigger and better!!


----------



## norfendz (Oct 11, 2010)

u have 2 tiels and you have never heard them kicking off? lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

jc119007 said:


> When Kikou gets into a screaming fit and won't stop carrying on, if it's a nice day outside I'll put her cage on my balcony. She soon realises that the traffic noise is way louder than her and she's so distracted by these big things zooming past after 15mins she doesn't scream anymore. Also when she does scream on the balcony the sound bounces off the building opposite us and so she gets the impression that the building is screaming at her LOL. Soon puts her in her place! Then she starts peeping to come back inside because all these huge things outside can do it bigger and better!!


Hehe I'd take my babies outside but it's getting colder right now.


----------

